

Why You Hate Work - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/01/opinion/sunday/why-you-hate-work.html 

======
dmaurath
Industrial-Organizational Psychologists have been struggling to change this
for decades, but we're a small group and the scientist-practitioner disconnect
seems to only get wider. However, I am optimistic about the growing interest
in data-driven HR (i.e. People Analytics). As more companies value applying
outside research (considerable though too often ignored) and conducting
internal research, the gap should narrow.

